# Should I upgrade from a 9600GT to a 4830?



## smoothjk

Here are some pros and cons:

Pros:
- The Radeon 4830 would outperform the 9600GT (by a noticeable amount, I think? Supposedly about as good as a 9800GTX)
- My mobo is Crossfire-enabled, so I could pick up another 4830 (or some other 48xx, theoretically) down the road
- I could put my 9600GT in my spare computer build, which currently is using onboard graphics
- Runs at about the same power as the 9600GT, meaning I definitely wouldn't have to worry about my PSU

Cons:
- It's still $130 I might be able to spend elsewhere
- My 9600GT runs most games well, so far, though not optimally (eventually, want to play SC2 and Diablo 3)
- While it'd be fun to have two computers with dedicated graphics, it's not really needed
- If I go with Crossfire down the road, I'd probably need to update my PSU. It might be better just to wait for the 4850 or 4870 to come down in price and use a single card.

Your thoughts? It kind of bugs me that my 9600GT is considered a bit below average these days (I think 8800GT is the standard for most people). It's a great, great card for the price, though.


----------



## ThatGuy16

Get the 4850, i wouldn't get the 4830 for the price difference.


----------



## Bartmasta

wow I just got my 9600 gt 2 weeks ago and im very happy with it

dont upgrade unless you really need to


----------



## smoothjk

Bartmasta said:


> wow I just got my 9600 gt 2 weeks ago and im very happy with it
> 
> dont upgrade unless you really need to



Yea, don't get me wrong, I've been very pleased with my 9600GT. It's awesome for the price and plays most games well. Maybe I'll wait for the hype (and price) to come down first before making a decision.


----------



## smoothjk

ThatGuy16 said:


> Get the 4850, i wouldn't get the 4830 for the price difference.



I love the 4850 (I probably even hyped it up in numerous threads around here), but is it worth the extra $60 (almost 50% more)?


----------



## Bartmasta

Stay with your 9600 GT until you need to change it when you get SC2 and diablo 3. You'll probably still be able to run it fine on your 9600 GT but the gfx card you're talking about will be much cheaper then and some new phat cards will be out.


----------



## Bartmasta

Btw my 3dmark06 score is higher than yours by about 700-800 and we have both the 9600 GT and exact same processor (mines clocked to 3.2 but i ran 3dmark06 with stockspeed). And you have 4gb ram i have 2.

What gfx card do you have?

Mines a palit 1gb 720/1850/ 2050


----------



## smoothjk

Bartmasta said:


> Btw my 3dmark06 score is higher than yours by about 700-800 and we have both the 9600 GT and exact same processor (mines clocked to 3.2 but i ran 3dmark06 with stockspeed). And you have 4gb ram i have 2.
> 
> What gfx card do you have?
> 
> Mines a palit 1gb 720/1850/ 2050



Well, there's your difference. =) Mine's a PNY 512mb.

Interesting to see the difference haha.

Call me shallow, but I want to crack 10K so bad.


----------



## smoothjk

I think after hearing your opinions and looking at a couple more benchmark tests that I will wait until the 4850 drops in price. The 4830 just isn't enough of an improvement over my trusty 9600gt.


----------



## kookooshortman55

You would most likely see an increase in performance between the 9600GT and the 4850 but I don't think it's worth the price. You wouldn't be paying $150 for the 4850, but $150 for the difference in performance between a 4850 and a 9600GT (if that makes sense) and personally, I don't think that's worth it. This is just my opinion, but it would be cheaper to either upgrade bigger, or upgrade later.


----------



## ScOuT

kookooshortman55 said:


> You would most likely see an increase in performance between the 9600GT and the 4850 but I don't think it's worth the price. You wouldn't be paying $150 for the 4850, but $150 for the difference in performance between a 4850 and a 9600GT (if that makes sense) and personally, I don't think that's worth it. This is just my opinion, but it would be cheaper to either upgrade bigger, or upgrade later.



He is exactly right...the money you spend on a 4830 would be a total waste. The money you spend on a 4850 does not justify the performance gain you will see. The 4850 is a good card and will out perform the 9600GT...save your money for a while and see what the holiday season brings for deals. 

I don't know what your budget is or what case or power supply you have but BFG is selling the GTX 260 OC edition for $215 right now...might be something to consider in a few months.


----------



## zakattack9

Why don't you skip ATI and just get the 9800GTX. I'd personally never want to change from NVidia to ATI. Even though with their HD Radeon 4870 X2 ahead of the 295 GTX, I'd still stick with NVidia.


----------



## Intel_man

zakattack9 said:


> Why don't you skip ATI and just get the 9800GTX. I'd personally never want to change from NVidia to ATI. *Even though with their HD Radeon 4870 X2 ahead of the 295 GTX*, I'd still stick with NVidia.



Where did you get that crazy idea?


----------



## UpskirtHayley

gtx295 kills 4870x2 with just flicking one finger. 4870x2 although flicking 2 fingers.. but not as strong.

personal perference nvidia all the way. 

upgrading from 9600gt to 4830 is not worth the money. its like corvette vs. viper. they in same league.


----------

